# Alligator Point/Bald Point State Park



## nickel back (Jul 2, 2011)

pics from a fishing trip,my camera died on me so I did not get to take a lot of pics but,we caught Reds,Gator trout,shark,whitey,grunts,sand trout,Sail Cats and some big Stingrays.(my boy loved to catch the stings cause of the fight)

got to go out in the yaks a few times and also got ran off by a nice storm.

also as you can see by one of the pics,when its low tide its low tide

we had a blast


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks like fun. That's a great redfish!


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 2, 2011)

That is one of my most favorite areas....I just don't get there enough.

The wife and kids prefer the bigger beach areas like PCB, Destin, etc. while I prefer the area from Mexico Beach to Cedar Key.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 2, 2011)

Swamprat said:


> That is one of my most favorite areas....I just don't get there enough.
> 
> The wife and kids prefer the bigger beach areas like PCB, Destin, etc. while I prefer the area from Mexico Beach to Cedar Key.



yea its not much of a beach for a good swim  but,the fishing is good off the surf and yak,there is no one to get in the way


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice fish! What baits were ya'll using?


----------



## CAL (Jul 3, 2011)

nickel back said:


> yea its not much of a beach for a good swim  but,the fishing is good off the surf and yak,there is no one to get in the way



Correct on all points.Went out on the point when I was a small boy with my Dad,road wasn't even paved.There was one old fisherman out there standing in the surf cleaning a fish.He lived in a make shift house made out of tin.Man,how times have changed.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 4, 2011)

4HAND said:


> Nice fish! What baits were ya'll using?



cut bait(lady fish and pin fish)we even caught some nice reds and trout on shrimp while fishing for the pin fish.



CAL said:


> Correct on all points.Went out on the point when I was a small boy with my Dad,road wasn't even paved.There was one old fisherman out there standing in the surf cleaning a fish.He lived in a make shift house made out of tin.Man,how times have changed.



I would had love to see the point back then....(much has changed for sure)


----------



## roperdoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like a great trip! Congrats.


----------

